# [portage]supprimer kde et installer gnome (résolu)

## noobux

Salut à tous !

J'ai voulu installer gnome (avec gnome-light) à la place de kde tout simple car je me suis rendu compte que j'avais un problème de température qui venait en fait surtout de kde ... (74 degrés) j'ai donc voulu supprimer ce desktop kikoolol  et j'ai fais :

```
emerge --unmerge kde-meta && emerge --depclean
```

Après ça je me suis rendu compte qu'il restait des paquets kde ! 

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/414653

J'ai donc voulu les supprimer, alors je modifie mon make.conf comme suit (en enlevant kde qt3 et qt4) et en rajoutant gtk et gnome :

http://pastebin.com/cthhsx33

Après ça je fais un emerge --update --newuse --deep @world et il me dit de changer des uses ! (il me fait remttre qt3 qt4 et kde !), après quoi j'obtiens ceci :

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep @world
```

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/414652

Malgré tout ça j'ai fais un emerge gnome-light et après configuration et startx je peux lancer gnome mais ce n'est pas gdm qui est utilisé (ej sais pas ce qui est utilisé) et ça bug ...

J'ai vu que openbox était toujours installé (viens de kde-meta) je l'ai supprimer mais ça ne change rien. Enfin bref vous l'aurez compris ... je ne sais pas ce qui se passe et tout bug ! 

Voilà mon emerge --info :

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/414648

et mon package.use :

http://pastebin.com/EJeGUJt2

Si il vous manque des infos ditent le ! mon but est d'avoir un système sous gnome et de virer les restes de kde ! Merci d'avance  :Smile:  et vive gentoo !Last edited by noobux on Mon Jun 20, 2011 6:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## netfab

 *noobux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Malgré tout ça j'ai fais un emerge gnome-light et après configuration et startx je peux lancer gnome mais ce n'est pas gdm qui est utilisé (ej sais pas ce qui est utilisé) et ça bug ...
> 
> 

 

Si tu fais un startx tu ne peux pas obtenir gdm. Ta session tu la démarres soit par startx soit par gdm, c'est l'un ou l'autre mais pas les deux.

Si tu veux utiliser gdm c'est dans /etc/conf.d/xdm que çà se passe, la variable DISPLAYMANAGER. Ensuite tu lances le service /etc/init.d/xdm.

Autre chose : il ne me semble pas que l'installation de gnome-light installe gdm. Si tu veux gdm je crois qu'il faut l'installer explicitement.

Edit : et si tu démarres par startx tu dois t'assurer d'avoir préalablement suivi le guide de configuration.

----------

## noobux

Ca marche (startx) lance gnome mais le problème c'est surtout kde qui persiste et les uses qui entrent en conflit ! et le emerge world qui ne marche plus ! tout bug ! En effet gdm n'est pas installé par défaut avec gnome-light (je pensais que ça serait fait par défaut ^^).

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne peux plus revenir à un système sans kde si j'enlève les uses kde/qt4 mon système plante j'aimerais m'en débarrasser et pouvoir de nouveau emerger des packages.

sinon (en tout cas c'était le cas pour kde) startx lance kdm (ou gdm/twm s'il existe il me semble).

J'ai XSESSION="Gnome" et DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm".

----------

## netfab

Vérifie que tu n'as aucun de ces paquets inscrits en dur dans le fichier world.

----------

## noobux

Comment ça? Je n'ai jamais eu connaissance du fichier world je savais même pas que ça existait !

J'ai commencé à supprimer à la main les paquets qui bug ( sans depclean) et c'est un vrai cauchemar ça entraine sans cesse de nouvelles colisions (dès qu'un conflit règle un autre apparait ça n'a apparement pas de fin donc j'ai arrêté )... actuellement un emerge --depclean unmergerait des tas de trucs (apache python etc ...) j'ai lancé un emerge -v world car la dernière fois que j'ai eu ce genre de problème ça avait tout réglé ... Par contre j'aurais certainement fini demain matin seulement (dans une dizaine d'heures quoi   :Laughing:  ).Last edited by noobux on Sun Jun 19, 2011 9:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

j'ai lu ceci dans tes pastbin :

```
Portage 2.1.10.2 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

```

Déjà, si tu pouvais prendre le profile adapté à ce que tu veux désormais avec #eselect profile list | set <num> mmh ? Après on pourra voir avec i.e. #qlist -ICv | grep "kde.*4" | sed 's/^/=/' | tr '\n' ' ' ce qui traine encore 

Faut pas chercher les "bugs" là où il n'y en a pas et *ne pas le prendre mal* peut-être éviter de l'écrire tous les 3 post dans tes fils ce qui donne le sentiment que gentoo est vraiment bancale   :Wink: 

Et puis, garder à l'esprit que tu es passé (peut-être) un brin trop rapidement en ~arch  :Wink: 

Edit:  *Quote:*   

> Comment ça? Je n'ai jamais eu connaissance du fichier world je savais même pas que ça existait ! 

 

Houlà... vraiment trop rapidement à gentoo même   :Exclamation: 

----------

## noobux

Oh my god !!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH no !!!!!!!!! LE PROFILE!!!!!!!!!!! p... de m....   :Very Happy:  J'y ai pas pensé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Et j'ai lancé un emerge -v world là pour régler le problème mais pourquoi j'ai pas pensé à changer mon profile avant .. cherche pas ça vient de là   :Laughing:  je suis tout confus ^^.

Je fais quoi j'arrête mon emerge -v world? (j'en suis au tiers donc encore 4-6 heures) ça rique pas de posé des problèmes ? (je l'ai lancé avec un profil kde ...).

EDIT : Dit moi ce que c'est que le fichier world ! J'ai lu une bonne partie de doc et perso je ne connais pas, il me semble pourtant que je connais la plupart des fichiers de conf (make.conf rc package.use etc ...) je suis pas complètement noob non plus mais c'est vrai que je viens d'ubuntu et que ça fait que 1 mois et 3 semaine que je suis sous gentoo.

EDIT 2 : Si je suis passer à ~arch c'était dans l'espoir d'être supporté par VGASWITCHEROO mais ce n'est pas encore bon pour le moment et je sais qu'il est impossible de revenir en arrière, sinon désolé pour mon titre ... je trouvais ça plutôt marrant ^^ je sais bien que ce n'est pas un "bug" par ça je voulais dire une chose qui coince ou quelque chose comme ça ^^. Sinon moi j'adore gentoo et personnellement j'ai directement délaissé ubuntu dès que j'ai découvers gentoo le seule chose qui pose vraiment problème (mais c'est commun à toutes les distribs linux) c'est les drivers pour le changement de cartes graphiques mais à priori avec un bon bios il y a pas de soucis  :Smile: .Last edited by noobux on Sun Jun 19, 2011 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

Je ne pense pas mais pour la peine laisser compiler et profiter du temps pour LIRE la documentation sur portage (et la relire même ne serait pas du luxe) et quand tu croiras avoir compris : la re-relire... parce que ce n'est qu'une vue de l'esprit   :Laughing: 

Edit: Je n'ai pas dis que tu n'y connaissais rien à rien mais il y a un pas entre les distrib binaires et les distibs sources -

Il n'y a rien d'anormal à débuter mais il faut savoir garder de l'humilité car on a tous tendance à croire qu'on sait tout avec quelques années de pratiques - et pourtant avec plus d'années, on se rend compte souvent qu'on avait zappé pas mal de choses en route   :Wink: 

----------

## noobux

Sur google quand je tape gentoo fichier world je ne trouve pas je tombe sur word :/ je suis aussi sur la doc et je cherche ça ! 

EDIT : je viens de resurvoler la doc et je n'ai rien trouvé de tel vraiment je m'en remet à toi : c'est quoi   :Laughing:  ?

 *Quote:*   

> Je n'ai pas dis que tu n'y connaissais rien à rie

 

Tu peux le dire à pars des petits bouts de docs je ne sais pas faire grand chose pour le moment ça se limite surtout à garder en vie mon système et à poster frénétiquement sur les forums   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT : Dit moi ce que c'est que le fichier world ! J'ai lu une bonne partie de doc et perso je ne connais pas, il me semble pourtant que je connais la plupart des fichiers de conf (make.conf rc package.use etc ...) je suis pas complètement noob non plus mais c'est vrai que je viens d'ubuntu et que ça fait que 1 mois et 3 semaine que je suis sous gentoo.
> 
> EDIT 2 : Si je suis passer à ~arch c'était dans l'espoir d'être supporté par VGASWITCHEROO mais ce n'est pas encore bon pour le moment

 

Le fichier world contient tous les packages que tu as directement installé via portage (on ne l'edite pas normalement - Dans certains cas ce peut-être envisagé mais il est peut être encore trop tôt pour rentrer dans ces subtilités)

Et puis, pour ne tester que celà, tu pouvais simplement te contenter de mixer les 2 branches gentoo gère celà très bien ce n'est pas comme sous debian... mais là, c'est tout le tremblement... trop rapide   :Laughing: 

Edit: voir le point : Utiliser Portage

----------

## noobux

D'accord merci, en fait le passage à la branche testing c'était un acte de désespoir je suis d'accord avec toi ce n'était pas spécialement une bonne idée mais bon ça m'a au moins fait découvrir les uses (quand j'ai fais le passage en testing) et ça m'a permis de beaucoup mieux comprendre portage, au final ce n'est pas si mal ^^. Je pense que je n'aurais plus de problème après (quand l'emerge aura fini si le laptop ne grille pas avant) la modification de mon profil, je posterais les résultats demain si par malheur ça coince (bien sur je vais tenter de le résoudre par moi même   :Very Happy:  ).

Sur ce bonne nuit et Vive gentoo !

----------

## noobux

Le sujet est résolu ! Après un emerge gnome j'ai finalement réussi sans problème à supprimer les restes de kde (avec le bon profile   :Laughing:  ), sinon j'ai aussitot viré gnome dès que je l'ai installé ... J'ai installé lxde et c'est le pied! Sérieusement c'est beaucoup mieux : plus réactif, seulement 24 minutes de compilations (contre 6 heures pour gnome) c'est personnalisable (comme gnome) et en plus le thème par défaut est stylé (kikoo noir translucide) bref c'est parfait ^^.

J'ai une question (et je me vois mal poster sur ça ^^) car je cherche depuis l'installation de lxde, comment on fait (avec openbox car c'est ce WM qui est utilisé) pour ne plus afficher le contenu des fenêtre pendant le déplacement car c'est cmoche quand je les déplace elles se brisent à moitié comme il n'y a pas d'effet donc autant ne pas les afficher c'est inutile.

J'ai regardé toutes les options du openbox configuration manager (ou aussi appelé obconf) et je n'ai pas trouvé (il y en a pas beaucoup). J'ai jsute trouvé pour le redimensionnement :

http://crunchbanglinux-fr.org/wiki/crunchbang:openbox:configuration

```
<resize>

    <drawContents>yes</drawContents> # Afficher le contenu de la fenêtre pendant son redimensionnement

    <popupShow>Nonpixel</popupShow> # Afficher ou non la pop-up avec les indications de taille x/y

    <popupPosition>Center</popupPosition> # Position de la pop-up

    <popupFixedPosition>

      <x>0</x> # Position horizontale de la pop-up

      <y>0</y> # Position verticale de la pop-up

    </popupFixedPosition>

  </resize>
```

Par contre conercenant le déplacement des fenêtre je n'ai pas trouvé, à paremment on peut uniquement enlever le redimensionnement.

----------

